# Hogyan tudnánk segiteni egymásnak?



## Zoli (2004 Február 22)

Azért gondoltam, hogy egy ilyen költői kérdéssel nyitnék egy új topikot, mert sok (vagy kevés?) nem régen kiérkezett "*újkanadás*" problémáját szeretném kicsit megosztani veletek.

Rövid idejű ittélés is elegendő ahhoz, hogy általánoságban megfogalmazhassam (persze, aki ezt vitatja, attól szívesen veszem ha megcáfol), hogy az itt élő magyarság között elég nagy a *bizalmatlanság*. 

Mi, akik kiérkeztünk az utóbbi időben, nehezen kezdünk valamit az olyan gondolatokkal (elsősorban az idősebbektől származik) , hogy mi "biztos kommunisták vagyunk", meg "mit akarunk, majd ha annyit szenvedtünk mint ők", stb.

A kint élők legnagyobb része *nem politikai menekült*, hanem gazdasági okok miatt él itt, magyarán *szeretne jobb életet magának*. Nem értem, miért olyan nehéz ennek a beismerése. Ugyanakkor nem vitatom, hogy lehetnek esetleg más szempontok is, amik az itteni letelepedéshez vezettek.

Az ember társas lény. Igy szeretne olyan emberek társaságában lenni, akikkel jól érzi magát. Szeretne olyan helyekre járni, ahol megtalálja azokat a lehetőségeket, amelyek igényeinek megfelel. 

Nyílván egy frissen kiérkezett hol keresi ezt először, a magyarok között. Hova megy először a *Magyar Ház*ba. Nos, ezt nem ragozom tovább, ez egy lerágott csont. Azt gondolom, elérkezett a fiatalitás ideje ott is. 

Visszatérve az eredeti problémára, Magyar Ház nem az a hely. Akkor mi marad? (Itt számítok párotok jószándékú segitségére!!!)

Tovább menve, *munkahely kellene*, mert élni csak pénzből lehet. Nos, bizony eltellik egy kis idő, mire a kiérkezett rájön, hogy itt más a szisztéma. Hogyan is kell egy jó Resume-t megírni, melyik ügynökség foglalkozik személyesen a pácienssel, stb.

Még nem is beszéltünk a nyelvi problémákról, stb. stb.

Mi az oka, hogy egy magyar, amikor itt él, fokozatosan az az érzése, hogy nincs egy olyan hely, ahol lehetősége lenne segítő emberekkel *összejönni gondolatot cserélni *az élet valós kérdéseiről (nem a kommunistákról, fasisztákról, jobboldaliakról, baloldaliakról) és nem olyanokkal, akik rosszízű, néhol a primítívség határát is túllépő megjegyzésekkel próbálják meg *kioktatni*?

Szóval azt gondolom, hogy kultúrált formában érdemes lenne ezt a kérdéskört körbejárni.

Azt hiszem rengeteg lehetőség lenne segíteni egymáson, ez vonatkozik mindazokra, akik már régebben élnek itt és vonatkozik azokra is akik nem olyan régóta.
*
Várom pozitív és segitőszándékú észrevételeiteket, gondolataitokat!*

*Sidekick*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 22)

Jo helyen jarsz. Mi nem foglalkozunk honnan jott valaki nem erdekel senkit milyen vallasu es az sem hogy jobbra vagy balra szimpatizal vagy egyet elore es kettot hatra lepeget. :wink: 
Segitseg!
Minden uj canadasnak nagyon fontos, ha masert nem de feltetlen hogy eligazodjon a tomentelen informacioban amit ide utazasakor kap.Mi 100% bizalmat adunk mindenkinek, mert mi is atestunk ezen a kezdeti nehezsegen.
Munka
Mivel hivatalosan vagy itt konyebb a dolog. 
Lehet kapni de en is odaadom ha kered egy olyan programot ahol minden ceg benne van. A Resumed jo, mostmar csak faxolni kell kb 2000 hely abbol 10 visszair 5 interjut csinal veled es mar csak eldonteni kell melyik helyre mesz.

Ez csak egy otlet volt.


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 23)

Sidekick,
Ez egy hosszu story. Az alapallas az, hogy segitsegre ne szamits. Ha valaha vinni akarod valamire Canadaban felejtsd el a magyar kozosseget.
Na ez igy marha hidegen hangzik. *Elore bocsatom, hogy ha barmiben segiteni tudok, akkor fogok.*
Ez az egesz dolog onnan jon, hogy amikor mi kijottunk a magyarok kozoltek (ebbe a sajat apam is bele tartozik) hogy ha ket segito kezet akarsz akkor neked mar van ketto. A sajatod. Ezt megfogadtam es az elkovetkezendo 10 evben nem mentem magyarok koze, kiveve barati tarsasagot. Ez volt a jo valasztas. Marha kenyelmetlen.
Canadaiaknal talatam munkat, tehat gyorsan megtanultam a nyelveket (francia, angol) es nem fuggottem egy etnikai kozossegtol.
Sok magyar abba a hibaba esik, hogy a legkonnyebb ut magyarok kozott elni es dolgozni. Soha sem tanuljak meg a nyelvet olyan szinten, hogy ne fuggjenek a magyar kozossegtol.
Ha segitseget kapsz magyaroktol azt fogadd el, koszond meg, sohase vard el, es soha se legyel fuggo toluk! 8)


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

Kedves Pitti és Többiek,

azt hiszem Piiti nagyon okos tanácsot adott apád, aminek ezek szerint az eredménye is megvan.

Ugyanakkor Te is itt vagy ezen a magyar fórumon is, tehát valamilyen szinten azt hiszem igazolva vagyon azon megállapítás, hogy az ember a saját "fajtája" között is próbálkozik.

Nekem alapvetően hiányérzetem van. Miben? Egyszer hiányolom, hogy nincs (vagy legalábbis én nem tudok róla) egyetlen olyan magyar szervezet sem, ahol profi, hozzáértő szakemberek segítenék a magyar közösség összetartozásának erősítését. Itt most visszautalok a Magyar Házra, amely tünik sokkal inkább politikai, mint sem kulturális szervezetnek, még sajnos napjainkban is. Ahol egy betévedőtől megkérdezik, hogy milyen "fajú" az nem a demokrácia és a civilizáció bölcsőhelye.

Vajon a Magyar Házban miért nincs magyaroknak nyelv, informatika oktatás, ami nagyban hozzásegitené őket a beilleszkedéshez? Miért nincs akár a gyerekek részére korrepátálások megszervezve, gondolok itt a nehezebb tárgyakra, angol, matematika, stb. Esetleg egy gyerekmegőrző intézmény, ahol az anyák a gyerekeiket hagyhatnák, amig ügyes-bajos dolgaikat elintézik?

*Egyáltalán a magyar közösség miért nem képes megszervezni önmagát? *

Mi ennek a hiánynak az oka?

Én eddig a következő okokat érzékeltem: 
- irigység,
- tolarencia hiánya (faji előítéletek is)
- dilettantizmus
- kirekesztésre hajló politizálás.

Azt gondolom, hogy az Internet, mint virtuális társadalom képes egy hatékonyabb együttműködésre, mivel itt időben és távolságban nem kell összehangolni a kapcsolatokat. Ugyanakkor nem pótalja a személyes kontaktust.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 23)

NEm tudom mi ota vagy kint , de a lenyegre tapintottal.
Valoban miert nincs egy jol mukodo szervezet itt?Ahova szivesen mennek az emberek ahol valoban jol erzik magukat.

NEm gondoltal ra hogy talan csinalni kellenne egyet? HA lenne kedved hozza en maris jelentkezek tagnak az uj kezdemenyezeshez.
Nagyon jol latod nincs egy olyan hely ahol osszelehetne jonni mi is mindig egy egy kocsmaban vagy etterembe talalkozunk.


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

Jó lenne megismerni mások véleményét is ezekben a kérdésekben és közösen kialakítani egy elképzelést.

Közel sem biztos, hogy mások hasonlóan látják a kérdéseket és lehet, hogy ezek csak nekem okoznak problémát, másoknak már nem vagy még nem.

Az is lehet, hogy a tudatlanságom miatt nyitott kapukat döngetek.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 23)

En csak a Pitti velemenyehez tudok csatlakozni, minel hamarabb elszakadsz a magyar munkaadoktol, a magyar segitsegtol, annal hamarabb talpra alsz. Utana mar konyebb magyar tarasagot talalni ,hiszen nem vagy kiszolgaltatott tobbe. Aki ugy dontott, hogy itt akar elni annak el kell fogadnia, hogy ez egy mas orszag mas nyelv mas szokasok. Nem lehet onnan folytatni ahol abbahagytad othon. Aldozatokat kell hozni egy szebb jovo remenyeben. Itt mindenkinek egyedul kell megoldania az eletet, minel hamarabb rajosz erre annal hamarabb talpra alsz .Tudom ,hogy ez igy nagyon nyersen hangzik, de ne masoktol vard, hogy megoldjak az eletedet. Ez a valaki mondja meg mit csinaljak, hova menjek, csak lustasaghoz es kiszolgaltatottsaghoz vezet. Na egyelore enyit.


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

A vélemények jönnek és kezd egy koherens kép kialakulni.


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 23)

Igaza van a Csocsinek(csak most az egyszer) annyit hozzatennek, hogy amikor valaki talpraallt es nem fugg a magyaroktol, erdekes modon akkor mar szamithat segitsegre. Sajnos ilyenek vagyunk? :shock:


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

Ha jól értelmezem a képlet a következő:

Ha kijössz:

1./ felejtsd el, hogy magyar vagy!
2./ felejtsd el, hogy élnek itt magyarok!
3./ asszimilálódj, amilyen gyorsan csak tudsz!
4./ teremtsd meg a saját egzisztenciádad, nagyon ügyelve, hogy közben mindent, amihez akár egy magyarnak is köze lehet, messze kerüld el!
5./ ha megteremtetted az egzisztenciádat, akkor tárt karokkal vár a "magyar" közösség.

Ezek a létező szabályok?


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 23)

Sidekick írta:


> Ha jól értelmezem a képlet a következő:
> 
> Ha kijössz:
> 
> ...



Az első hárommal egyetértek, a negyediket nem kell annyira szigoruan venni, az ötödik pedig nem minden estben igaz.

De ha szerencséd van, találsz olyan magyart is, aki még barátod és segitségedre is lehet. Ez a kivétel. 
Ez a társaság itt a kivétel. De, mint látod ez egyúttal a "zárt osztály" is. Ha ennek ellenére nem félsz tölünk, még jól is érezheted magad körünkben.


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

Az isten szerelmére, csináljon már valaki egy normális leírást arról, hogyan is működik itt a világ!

Kezdek összezavarodni!

Ha az első kettő igaz, akkor utána a "magyarok" már nem is léteznek az én emlékezetemben, hiszen elfelejtettem őket. Akkor ha bárkitől jön a segitség már teljesen mindegy ki magyar és ki nem. Nem?


----------



## Judith (2004 Február 23)

Sidekick írta:


> Az isten szerelmére, csináljon már valaki egy normális leírást arról, hogyan is működik itt a világ!
> 
> Kezdek összezavarodni!
> 
> Ha az első kettő igaz, akkor utána a "magyarok" már nem is léteznek az én emlékezetemben, hiszen elfelejtettem őket. Akkor ha bárkitől jön a segitség már teljesen mindegy ki magyar és ki nem. Nem?



Jaj, elfejtettem mondani neked, hogy ez itt a "se-magyarok" lapja. Az egy egészen más kategoria. Azaz, ez nem egy "normális" társaság. Nahát, betüzzem? Ugyanis, ha ide beirsz a problémáddal, valaki biztosan fog neked válaszolni rá, megfelelö információval.


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

> Jaj, elfejtettem mondani neked, hogy ez itt a "se-magyarok" lapja. Az egy egészen más kategoria. Azaz, ez nem egy "normális" társaság. Nahát, betüzzem? Ugyanis, ha ide beirsz a problémáddal, valaki biztosan fog neked válaszolni rá, megfelelö információval.



Akkor még várok! :roll:


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

A fórumhoz tartózó statisztikát böngészve, meglepően sokan belenéztek ebbe a topikba a nyitás óta.

*Ugyanakkor mindössze 5 embernek volt véleménye, az adott témakörben.
*
Ez azt jelentheti, hogy az itt leírtakkal mindenki egyetért és nem kivánják ragozni a nyílvánvalót?


----------



## pitti (2004 Február 23)

Ne legyel mar ennyire osszezavarva. A lenyeg, hogy keep all options open de ha egy modod van ra, canadai cegnek dolgozz.
Na. Jol osszefoglaltam? :shock:


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

*Jól!*


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 23)

Ne keseredj el, mond mit akarsz hallani, leirjuk neked. Ha a franko nemtetszik azon nem tudunk segiteni. Nagyon ugyesen pontokba foglaltad ehez mar nem is lehet nagyon hozza tenni. Sajnos aki elhagyja a hazajat annak szembe kell nezni ezekkel a nehezsegekkel. Ha akarod hogy valaki fogja a kezed vezessen bevigyen a joba, az itt nem dolgozik. Magadnak kell a gesztenyet kikaparnod, mert mindenki el van foglalva a salyat megelhetesevel. Valahogy ugy veszem eszre ,hogy az ujonan erkezettek elvarjak, hogy valaki karolja fol oket segitsn iranyitsa oket. Senki nem akar egy ilyen terhet a nyakaba venni. Mi is amikor kijottunk szaladtunk a magyar testverekhez segitsegert, informacioert. angolul nem beszeltunk , nem ertettuk a vilagot magunk korul. Amig a magyar szemleletet el nem hagyod, addig ebben az orszagban nem fogsz boldogulni. Az oszes tanacs amit kaphatsz a canadai gondolkodas modnak megfelelo tanacs amit a magyar gondolkodassal nem lehet megerteni. Fel kell hagyni az allando, othon jol bevalt kiskapu keresessel. Nem szabad turelmetlennek lenni mindenek eljon az ideje, ha surgeted , nem fogod megerteni. :shock:


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 23)

csocsike írta:


> Valahogy ugy veszem eszre ,hogy az ujonan erkezettek elvarjak, hogy valaki karolja fol oket segitsn iranyitsa oket. :shock:



Azt gondolom valami félreértés van a dologban. 
Én nem kértem és csak kérdeztem, hogy mi a rule errefelé.

Kezdem furcsán érezni magam!
Olyat gondolatokat sugalsz, amiről én nem írtam. Persze ha, úgy gondolod, hogy a kioktatás a megfelelő mód a tájékoztatáshoz, ám lelked rajta, tegyed csak nyugodtan. 

Kérlek, olvasd először végig miről szól ez a topik és utána mond amit jónak gondolsz!

Szerintem ez az a pont, amikor abbahagyhatjuk a beszélgetést.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 23)

Te kerdeztel en valaszoltam. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 23)

Valami olyan segitseg bizony nagyon jo lenne hogy milyen munka az amit mostanaban sikerul megszerezni vagy elinditani a sok sok lehetoseg kozul tanacsolni merre is van a helyes irany.
Jo lenne egy stabil hely ahol lehetne akar egy computer tanfolyamot csinalni az erdeklodoknek, igy munkat adva a szinten ujonan erkezett tanaroknak infromatikusoknak.Megha eloszor hobbi szinten is menne a dolog, kesobb lehetne fejleszteni.
NEM beszelve a baratkozasok, ismerkedesek is konyebben mennenek.
Azt hiszem az ujaknak is kell egy kicsit aktivizalni magukat.
Mi mikor jottunk mi is osszeverbuvalodtunk es csinaltunk egy uj kanadas clubot , azota tobbszor is alakultak ilyen csoportok.
Nagy segitseg volt annak akik akkor jottek mert biztos 1-2 het alatt sikerult talalni munkat tobb ismeretseget szereztek es igy megnagyobb volt az esely a kezdeti lepesek megtetelehez.
A kozossegi szolgalat elodje volt ami a mai napig fentmaradt annak a par lelkes segitonek akik csinaljak. En is az uj candas clubnak aktiv reszese voltam vagy 1 evet dolgoztam mint onkentes nekik.
Ma mar sajna oreg canadasnak szamitunk, pedig a szivunk fiatal.
:lol: 
A pakliban az is benne van hogy nagyon sokat csalodtunk, akar mennyit segitettunk akar milyen jo"baratsagnak" nezett ki a dolog a vege az lett hogy atdobtak minket, becsaptak, az mar jonak szamitott ha nem jart anyagi veszteseggel.

Az biztos hogy foallasban magyarkodni, nem lehet mert valamibol meg is kell elni.
Sok sok szervezet segitett itt de ma egyre kevesebben vannak mert nincs utanpotlas. Kevesen is valasztjak canadat vegso otthonuknak.Sokan csak hasznaljak az orszag szisztemajat lehetosegeit es csak a sajat boldogulasukat keresik.
HA van valami otleted amibe beletudnank szallni segiteni szivesen minden reklamot ingyen biztositunk minden jo kezdemenyezesnek.


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 24)

csocsike írta:


> Te kerdeztel en valaszoltam. :shock:



Az ember azért él, hogy értelmes dolgokkal foglalkozzon! Van ami nem fér bele az időmbe.





Melitta írta:


> Mi mikor jottunk mi is osszeverbuvalodtunk es csinaltunk egy uj kanadas clubot , azota tobbszor is alakultak ilyen csoportok.



*Kedves Melitta!*

Bizonyára több száz család érkezett egyszerre, ami azért mégsem ugyanaz mint egy pár. Köszönöm az általad felkínált lehetőséget.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 24)

Sidekick írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Te kerdeztel en valaszoltam. :shock:
> ...


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 24)

csocsike írta:


> Ez egy ropant inteligens velemeny volt. Nagyon nehez dolgod lesz a beilleszkedessel, sok szerencset :roll:



Nem hiszem, hogy kevésbe "roppant intelligensebb" mint a Te válaszod! 

Mellesleg köszönöm a jókívánságod, nagyon sokat segítettél abban, hogy tisztább képem legyen az itteni magyarokról!

Következik az 1,2,3 és 4-es pont végrehajtása!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 24)

Elonyodre fog valni, sok sikert :?


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 25)

Csocsike!

Gondolkodtam azon amit írtál nekem.

Azt hiszem és kérlek enged meg, hogy ezt ismeretlenül feltételezzem, szavaid mögött rejlő ironia nagy helyi élettapasztalatot sejtett.

Gondolom az itteni éveid mögött vannak jó és vannak rossz tapasztalások is.

Feltételezem, hogy Te is átmentél azokon a stációkon, amelyek megkerülhetetlenek egy az életét itt újrakezdő számára.

Én úgy sejtem, hogy erre akartad felhívni a figyelmet, rajtam keresztűl, minden újjonan ideérkezettnek. 

Mond, ha tévednék!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 25)

Orulok, hogy ertjuk egymast, 20 eve vagyok kint, az elso pozitiv tapasztalataim 10 ev utan voltak Hid el csak a csalodasoktol akarlak megkimelni. Sajnos itt mindenki a sajat csatajat vivja. Ha ram halgatsz a magyar kozosseget kizarolag szorakozas celjabol keresd, azt is csak ovatossan. Sajnos ilyenek vagyunk. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 26)

:shock:


----------



## Zoli (2004 Február 26)

Azt hiszem valamelyik péntek a közeljövőben összejön.
Ott személyesen is folytathatjuk a megkezdett beszélgetést.

Thanks again.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Február 26)

Rajtam nem mulik, sok szeretettel varunk


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 27)

196 Augusta Ave Hungary Thai restaurant.
7-8 korul szoktunk talalkozni.
Varunk szeretettel, es mindenkit .


----------



## klari (2004 Március 4)

Sidekick írta:


> Nekem alapvetően hiányérzetem van. Miben? Egyszer hiányolom, hogy nincs (vagy legalábbis én nem tudok róla) egyetlen olyan magyar szervezet sem, ahol profi, hozzáértő szakemberek segítenék a magyar közösség összetartozásának erősítését. Itt most visszautalok a Magyar Házra, amely tünik sokkal inkább politikai, mint sem kulturális szervezetnek, még sajnos napjainkban is. Ahol egy betévedőtől megkérdezik, hogy milyen "fajú" az nem a demokrácia és a civilizáció bölcsőhelye.
> 
> Vajon a Magyar Házban miért nincs magyaroknak nyelv, informatika oktatás, ami nagyban hozzásegitené őket a beilleszkedéshez? Miért nincs akár a gyerekek részére korrepátálások megszervezve, gondolok itt a nehezebb tárgyakra, angol, matematika, stb. Esetleg egy gyerekmegőrző intézmény, ahol az anyák a gyerekeiket hagyhatnák, amig ügyes-bajos dolgaikat elintézik?
> 
> ...



A hiánynak az oka a pénz és az összetartás. Minden amit kérdezel vagy pénzbe kerül vagy önkéntes időbe. 
Például, van egy segítő szervezet, a Kanadai Magyar Közösségi Szolgálat, amit Melitta is említett. Ez a szolgálat hetente 3 fél napot tud egy alkalmazottat dolgoztatni mert anyagilag többre nincs keret. Rengeteg önkéntes jelentkezik besegíteni, de ebből 90% eltünik miután aláírtuk a beadványukat, hogy több pénzt kapjanak az állami segélyadó irodától. Adományokat nem könnyű kicsikarni a magyaroktól és ahhoz is szükség lenne egy jó szakértő csoportra aki megszervezi a pénzgyüjtési akciókat.

Ami a Magyar Házat illeti biztos, hogy vannak problémák és nagyon kellene a frissítés. Szerintem van rá mód, ha van rá ember. Például, ha megszerveznél egy új kanadás klubot, biztosan adnának egy teremet összejövetelek céljára ha fejében ti is fel tudtok ajánlani valami segítséget. Sőt, ha a csoport belépne tagnak, akkor szava is lenne a közgyüléseken. Én már évek óta hajtogatom, hogy csak résztvevés által lehet változásokat hozni.

Ami az oktatásokat illeti, működik egy hétvégi magyar iskola a Házban, melynek a létszáma évente csökken. Ha többen jönnének több programot lehetne indítani. A programok amiket javasoltál mind nagyon jónak hangzanak, de ki fizeti a kiadásokat. A Magyar Házat nem támogatja semmilyen szervezet. Honnan vegyék rá a pénzt. Ezért javasolom, hogy ha egy csoport bármilyen igényre szervez valamit és biztosít rá önkéntest, bízok benne, hogy megközelítheti bátran a Magyar Házat segítségre. Különben már próbálkoztak gyerek megőrzővel de nem volt elég jelentkező. Ne felejtsd el, hogy a Magyarok szét vannak szórva a városban és nem tudják munka előtt túl messzire elhozni a gyereket minden nap.

Ha segítségre van szükséged hívd fel a Közösségi Szolgálatot.
Phone416)762-3569


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 10)

*csöcsikének*

Igen ! Igen ! Akkorát nőtél a szememben, hogy (ha kell) plafont bontok a tiszteletedre. Ennél okosabb, önzetlenebb, szeretetteljesebb tanácsokat nem is adhattál volna sidekicknek. Ha nem érzi meg, majd megérti idővel. És ne haragudjatok, hogy én, aki nem voltam (valószínű már nem is leszek) sehol új életet kezdő, beleböfögök a témába. Felbátorít erre az éveim száma, a saját élettapasztalatom, és több 56-ban Canadába kiment osztálytársam tapasztalata. (Ma már itthon "dőzsölnek" a kint megszerzett nyugdíjukból). Pedig akkor még nimbusza volt az 56-osoknak, még kiváltságokat, kedvezményeket kaptak. Mégis csak azok vitték valamire akik az általad leírtak szerint "asszimilálódtak". Aki valóban segíteni akar az hálót adjon, ne halat. Igy van jól.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 10)

:656: :656: :656:


----------



## palko (2004 Március 11)

Ha valaki valamit el akar érni, tegyen érte, ne a sültgalambot várja...a többi mondanivalóm meg itt van alul...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 12)

Emeleten laktok? :shock:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Március 13)

csocsike írta:


> Emeleten laktok? :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rezso (2004 Március 13)

*holnap*

Holnap indulok Torontoba. Jól be vagyok tojva miatta. Új életet szeretnék kezdeni, de azért nem minden áron. Mivel nem politikai vagy gazdasági menekült vagyok, mindíg van visszaút számomra, de nagyon rosszul esne, ha erre a lépésre kényszerülnék. 
Szóval segítség igenis kell, és gyakran más nemzet fiai már kérdésemet sem értenék, így feltenni sem merem nekik. A múltkor pl. ott álltam hülyén egy bolt közepén, és azon morfondíroztam, hogy hol vannak a sörök. Nekem természetes, hogy az élelmiszerboltban lehet piát kapni, míg más nemzet fia/lánya hosszú ideig töprengene azon, hogy miért kérdezek én ekkora baromsagot, mert ő esetleg sosem látott még sört élelmiszerüzletben. Neked már röhejes, de sok ilyen aproság van, amit a frissen érkező nem tudhat, és a legegyszerűbb attól megkérdezni, akinek hasonló a kultúrális (v. kultúrálatlansági) háttere. Szóval a legnagyobb segitség a jótanács. Az, hogy ne gyere ide, mert itt nagyon rossz, az nem tanács, hanem egy agybeteg barom rosszindulatú és mérges kipárolgása. (konkrétan a nagybátyám volt ez a sötét segg.)
Szerintem munkát találni, beilleszkedni és élni a világ minden pontján nehéz, csak ha valaki mindezeket nem a szülőhazájában teszi, hanem egy idegen országban, akkor egyszerűen ezt a tényt okolja a nehézségek miatt, míg ha otthon van, akkor esetleg fel sem merül benne, hogy milyen csúnyán sz*v. Itthon sem talált még soha egyetlen ismerősöm sem számomra munkát, mindíg nekem kellett kaparnom és házalmom érte. Olyan segítséget viszont szívesen vennék, hogy melyek Torontoban a korrekt fejvadasz/munkaközvetítő cégek, valószínűleg a témát nyitó sorstárs is erre gondolt, mert a hozzaszólásai alapján nem tűnik annak a pióca típusnak, aki azzal zaklatná honfitársait, hogy találjanak már neki állást. 
Na folytatom a pakolást. Holnap megkezdem az asszimilálódást, de persze azért szívesen meginnék veletek 1-2 sört, ha megígéritek, hogy nem oktattok ki. )


----------



## klari (2004 Március 13)

*Re: holnap*



Rezso írta:


> Holnap megkezdem az asszimilálódást, de persze azért szívesen meginnék veletek 1-2 sört, ha megígéritek, hogy nem oktattok ki. )



Hát azt én személyszerint nem igérhetem, mivel a BÉNYUSZEVI pozícióm a ki oktatásra hatalmaz fel.

Azért egy sört én is lehajtok az egészségedre.
Sok sikert az új hazádban.
:23:


----------



## Rezso (2004 Március 13)

*gyors vagy lassu?*

Azt hittem, már Torontóban olvasom az első választ. Aztán még mindíg Budapesten ucsörgök. Most ti vagytok gyorsak, vagy én vagyok lassú?  :656: Igy leborulok előttetek! Na pakolok tovább.


----------



## Zoli (2004 Április 7)

*csocsikenek igaza volt*

Bolcs tanacsot adtal, koszi megegyszer.
Kerestem, talaltam, nem magyarnal, jovoheten kezdek.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Április 7)

Sok sikert az uj eletedhez!
Orom lesz neked barmiben segiteni.


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 10)

*én a legújabb és legkisebb köztetek*

Sziasztok!
Mi még javában itthon vagyunk, de amilyen vagyok, én néha már lélekben odaát kalandozok. Szóval készülünk mi is, ezért olvasgatok itt és tájékozódom. Szeretnék a realitás talaján állni (pedig nagy álmodozó hírében állok), ezért szívesen veszek minden "földhözragadt" tnácsot, tapasztalatot a részetekről. Abszolút osztom azt a véleményt, miszerint egy új kanadásnak jól esik a régebbiek néha kijózanító tanácsa. Persze biztos mindenkinek meg kell járnia a maga útját, hogy tapasztalatokra tegyen szert, de akkor is szükségünk van rátok és arra, amit ti már tudtok. Hogy mikor indulunk... azt még nem tudom, úgyhogy sajnos Rezso-féle sörözést még nem ajánlhatok, de ha jön a kánikula, iszom egy sört az egészségetekre!

üdv: Jupi


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 10)

Szia!
Az on dicseret bodos azt szoktak mondani. :lol: 
Ez az oldal mindent megprobal segiteni az ujaknak,es ha van kerdesed es tudunk valaszolni szivesen megteszuk.
PRobalunk jo kapcsolatot kialakitani, felajanlani baratsagunkat.
Mikor jottok?


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 10)

*Kösz a felajánlást*

"Ez az oldal mindent megprobal segiteni az ujaknak,es ha van kerdesed es tudunk valaszolni szivesen megteszuk.
PRobalunk jo kapcsolatot kialakitani, felajanlani baratsagunkat."

Köszönöm, ez nagyon bátorító és szívesen igénybe is veszem, de ígérem, nem leszek terhetekre.

"Mikor jottok?"

Sajnos nem tudom, ez a kanadai bevándorlási hivataltól függ leginkább. Azt sem tudom, milyen szempontok alapján veszik előrébb vagy teszik hátrább az egyes kérelmeket.

Kérdéseim meg lesznek


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 10)

A canadai kovetseg "lassusaga" talan most az eu utan egy kicsit felgyorsul. :lol: 
A vizumot mar egy nap alatt elintezik.


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 10)

*Vízum*

Ha már itt tartunk Melitta, azt mondod, felgyorsul a vízumügyintézés az EU-ba való belépés miatt. Ezt én már feszegettem egy hozzáértőnél, de nem bíztatott nagyon. Ez az egy nap nekem hihetetlennek tűnik, lehet, hogy nem vagyok hozzászokva?  Tudod itthon még nem változott semmi.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 10)

Nem tudok semmi hivatalosat, csak gondoltam most tobben akik menni akarnak azok az eu-ban sokkal egyszerubben tudnak a nagy utazast tervezni.
:wink:


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 10)

Melitta írta:


> Nem tudok semmi hivatalosat, csak gondoltam most tobben akik menni akarnak azok az eu-ban sokkal egyszerubben tudnak a nagy utazast tervezni.
> :wink:



ja értem


----------



## Rezso (2004 Május 16)

A parom a kislanyunkkal egyutt 1 nap alatt megkapta a vizumot. (aprilis vegen) Egyebkent mar tavaly is ilyen gyorsak voltak, amikor nekem akadt egy kis problemam meg otthon. Ennek viszont semmi koze az EU-hoz, egyszeruen nem ulnek sokaig egy ugyon. Ha valakinek el akarjak utasitani a kerelmet, azt is ugyanugy megtehetik 1 nap alatt. A kovetseg nem nyomozohatosag. Azt a par oldalnyi papirt, amit vizumkerelemhez benyujtasz, 10 perc alatt el lehet olvasni.


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 17)

Még egy kérdés a témához, hátha tudja valaki:
Ha megvan tegyük fel a vízum, mennyi idő van elintézni az itthoni ügyeket? Gondolok itt lakáseladás, kocsieladás, stb., ezek nem mennek egy-két nap alatt. Szóval van-e valami határidő a vízumkiadás után, hogy az ember belépjen Kanadába?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 23)

Vizumot az ker aki latogatoba jon vagy rovid idore vagy meghatarozott idore keri. Pl iskola, vagy 1 eves munkavallalas.
AKi bevandorol annak nem vizum kell hanem bevandorlasi engedely,ha az meg van akkor elfogadtak akkor mar landed immigrant,-kent erkezel canadaba,ami = az allampolgari jogokkal csak szavazni meg nem lehet.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 23)

Melitta!

Azt szeretném kérdezni hogy mi a vízum és a bevándorlási engedély között a különbség? :?: 
Levelezős hallgató tanulmányi célból kaphat-e vízumot abban az esetben, ha egy kanadai cég várja pl. nyári gyak.-ra?
Én ezekben a kérdésekben nem igazán vagyok járatos :?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 23)

Sokkal jobban informaltak vannak itt ez ugyben.
A bevandorlashoz nem vizumot adnak minden egyebhez kerni kell.
A bevandorlasi ugyet Becsben kell intezni vagy level vagy telefon internet infok utan.
A visumot meg Zugligeti ut 51-53
Donna help me!
Donna nagyon ismeri ezeket az ugyintezest.Legyszi valaszolj, nehogy rosszat mondjak.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 23)

Köszi Melitta ezeket az infokat is!
Még ezekről sem tudtam!
Köszi! :656:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 23)

Szivesen segitenek ha tudnak,de az iskola es a munka vizum az egy kulon kategoria.
Itt hirdetett egyik baratunk aki komuvest keres otthonrol es o elintezi a munkavallalasit, hogy milyen formaban azt vele kene megbeszelni, mert ilyen reszleteiben nem ismerem az ugymenetet.
Donna az aki napra kesz mindket vizum ugyben.
Talalsz itt paralegalt aki ezzel foglalkozik bevandorlassal munkavizum ugyintezessel stb.
Agi Varnai, es Bencze Jozsi.
Judith nagyon profi ebben az ugyben.
EN csak belekotyogtam, mert nem valaszolt senki .Bocsi.
POnt azert nem akarok nagyon bele menni mert , aki otthon el es kiakar jonni az varja az infot minden erdekli,es en senkit nem akarok felre tajekoztatni.
HA erdekel benneteket akkor meg felkerunk egy ket canadai profi bevandorlasi szakembert hogy valaszolgasson kerdeseitekre.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 24)

O.k. Meltta és tényleg nagyon rendes vagy , köszi!
A Juditotjó hogy említetted, hiszen neki még jövök egy- két dologgal,korábbi ígéretemhez hívem tartozásomat leróvom nékije. :wink: Legfeljebb le kenyerezem egy-két infoért...

Amúgy nem tudod milyen piát szeret?
Vagy esetleg minek örülne a legjobban?
Küldejek neki végre egy malacos magyar nótát, vagy egy egy Strauszt,esetleg festményt???


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 24)

*Bevándolrási engedély*

Köszi Melitta, te nagyon rendes vagy, hogy nem hagysz negem/minket válasz nélkül. Bocs, én is a bevándorlási engedélyre gondoltam a kérdésemben, de még most sem tudom, hogy eme engedélyt megkapva van-é valami elvárás, kitétel a beutazás időpontját illetően, vagyis lejár, nem jár? Aztán: Az elért pontszám, az egy dolog ugye, de van-e ami nagyobb hangsúllyal bír a bevándorlási hivatalnál a kérelmező személy paramétereiben? Gondolok itt a nyelvtudásra, iskolai végzettségre, szakmára, szakmai tapasztalatra, családi állapotra, életkorra, vallásra, stb. Mert gondolom, bizonyos dolgokat előnyben részesítenek azonos pontszám esetén is. Vagy nem? Előre is köszönöm Melitta, hogy válaszolsz a kérdéseimre, benned még rövid ismerettségünk alatt nem csalódtam, mindemellett megköszönöm, ha az említett "sokkal inkább hozzáértők" is bekapcsolódnak. Lehet hogy nektek (szakértők) kicsit uncsi és fárasztó mindig ezekre a dilettáns és "magától értetődő" kérdésekre válaszolni, de nekünk sok segítséget jelent, ha egy két hasznos infóval megdobtok. Köszkösz


----------



## Melitta (2004 Május 24)

NA sziasztok!
Szivesen elmondom amit tudok es ezert nem vagyok se rendes se semilyen. NEm nagyon birom a dicsergetest,mert ezt barki kozulunk szivesen megteszi.
A bevandorlasi engedely nem jar le az azt jelenti hogy 3 ev kint tartozkodas utan lehet folyamodni az allampolgasagert.
Hogy valaki bevandoroljon a pont rendszer alapjan donti el az immigration office.
Altalaban es altalanosagban amiket figyelembe vesznek.
kor, iskolai vegzettseg szakmai tudas gyakorlat, nyelv tudas,es a $. A pontos felsorolas es elvarasokat az interneten lehet kiprintelni.
Munka ajanlat ezert is jar pont. A hiany szakmakban talan nagyobb az esely.
HA a kert infokat beszerezted leforditattad,osszeallitottad akkor el kell kuldeni a becsi kovetseghez es varni hogy hivjanak egy interjura vagy ertesitsenek. 
Altalaban ez a menete az ugyintezesnek.Mivel mindenkinek mas es mas igy sok mindenben elterhet amiket kerhetnek papirokat.
Sot mindenki tud meg +szakmat vagy papirokat beadni ami nyom a latba.
Igaz diohejban ez az amiket kernek.
Nem keves hisz egy halom paksameta mire minden osszeall.
Sokan azert se szeretnek ebbe az egesz bevandorlasi ugybe bele szolni mert mi senkit nem akarunk se ra beszelni se otleteket adni, mert ezt mindenkinek maganak kell eldonteni a sajat eletet mert ez nem egy kis utazas es meg rozsakkal sincs kirakva ez az ut.
HA mar olyan stadiumba van az ugy hogy kell segitseg abba mar szivesebben belefolyunk.
Se ra, se le nem beszelunk senkit,ezert van az hogy nem mindenki akar ebbe temaba belemaszni.
A jovohonapban osszehozunk egy beszelgetest egy profi bevandorlasi szakemberrel es tole aztan mindent meg lehet tudni.
Orsolyanak hivjak es o egy folyamatos tajekoztatast fog adni az ujabb konyitesekrol vagy az ujabb akadalyokrol.
kb ket het.


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 24)

Melitta írta:


> NA sziasztok!
> A jovohonapban osszehozunk egy beszelgetest egy profi bevandorlasi szakemberrel es tole aztan mindent meg lehet tudni.
> Orsolyanak hivjak es o egy folyamatos tajekoztatast fog adni az ujabb konyitesekrol vagy az ujabb akadalyokrol.
> kb ket het.



Ez jól hangzik! Köszönjük előre is. Azt gondolom, azon már mindenki - aki itt segítséget, illetve infót kér - túl van, hogy befolyásolni lehessen abban, amiben döntött. Ha valamelyikünk eláll a szándékától, annak sok oka lehet, de semmiképpen nem a ti tanácsaitok miatt változtat a döntésén. Szóval csak bátran azokkal a tanácsokkal.
Megígérem, nem foglak dícsérgetni Melitta, amúgy sem erős oldalam a dícsérgetés (sajnos), de ami igaz, az igaz.


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 24)

Nem dícsérni :656: nem dícsérni :656: nem dícsérni :656: 
nem dícsérni :656: nem dícsérni :656:
és a változatosság kedvéért: nem dícsérni :656: :656: 

( csak próbáltam megállni...  )


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 24)

:``:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 24)

Jupikám! Annyira birom a séród, illetve azt a kis tincset a buksidon...!
Hápy kacsa lennél?
De heppy!!!
 
Tényleg


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 25)

*ye*



Kék Laguna írta:


> Jupikám! Annyira birom a séród, illetve azt a kis tincset a buksidon...!
> Hápy kacsa lennél?



Ez van, ilyen az alkatom: belőtt frizkó, ártatlan, optimista szempár, mi kell még a sikerhez? :wink:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 25)

Kkiiiiiirály! \m/


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

:``:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 25)

Te csak ne heveréssz a nevetéstől Zsó!
Edem meg azokat az apró fülecskéidet...  
persze mint minden ez is relatív... a sapka pici nem a fülecskéd nagy 
Így aztán nagyon édi
ne ess kétségbe hozunk másik homokozó lapátot, hogy tudd építeni a ( fórum-) homokvárat! :wink:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

A nevetés, heherészés gyógyít, de kis Aranyos :!: 
A lapát :?: jól jöhet(ne) :!:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 25)

Hát rám fér a gyógyulás ... 
akkor nevessünk:  :``: :``:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

Csak Neked


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 25)

*Hehere*

Lagúna! Nagyon megy nektek ez az egyszerre ide-oda fetrengés.... és még közben röhögni is....


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 25)

Na Látod?
Te!
Tudod milyen a kiskacsa ?
Nagy ka-csa csa..k kicsibe!
 
És ez nem kacsa!De nem ám!


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

Szia Jupi  
Milyen fetrengésről beszélsz?
Rút, galád módon a fülemet cikizte, bár kedvesen, a Lagúúúúna :!:


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 25)

Neeeem Zsó, nem cikiből mondtam... Nagggyon jó pofi a kép!
Nem cikizés lett volna komolyan! Nehogy megharagudj ezért rám! :wink:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

Kék Laguna írta:


> Neeeem Zsó, nem cikiből mondtam... Nagggyon jó pofi a kép!
> Nem cikizés lett volna komolyan! Nehogy megharagudj ezért rám! :wink:



K.L.  
Dehogy haragszom én Rád :!:  
Pont Rád :?:  :..:


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 25)

Zsókuci írta:


> Szia Jupi
> Milyen fetrengésről beszélsz?
> Rút, galád módon a fülemet cikizte, bár kedvesen, a Lagúúúúna :!:



Tanúk előtt, nyilvánosan fetrengett és cikizett, persze saját bevallása szerint csak szeretetből. Eddig a hivatolos verzió, egyébként meg jól áll neki (a hanyattháti fetrengős).  : én csak így szolídan....


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 25)

Szia Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :..: 
Na, csak én is szolidan :!:  
Hanyattháti fetrengős, ez egy híres néptánc :?: :!:


----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 25)

Zsókuci írta:
Hanyattháti fetrengős, ez egy híres néptánc :?: :!: 

Igen, tudod, úgy kezdődik, hogy a nők a fejükön behozzák a bort, persze szigorúan kezüket a csípőre és a colos srácok meg lekapkodják és benyakalják az egészet, közben persze veresre cspkodják magukat örömükben.... a vége meg az a bizonyos hanyattháti fetrengős, legalábbis ha jó a cucc cukorfoka. Asszem így néz ki a dolog.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Május 25)

1-2 népi-motivum eltérésével ez a néptánc hasonlit a kalocsai nyakbavetosre :twisted:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Május 26)

Jupi és Fifike  \m/ :,,: 
Köszönöm értékes néptánc-elemzéseiteket    
:..: 

( Majd megint kapok a lövöldözés miatt!  )


----------



## Kék Laguna (2004 Május 26)




----------



## Jupi (2004 Május 26)

Zsókuci írta:


> Jupi és Fifike  \m/ :,,:
> Köszönöm értékes néptánc-elemzéseiteket
> :..:
> 
> ( Majd megint kapok a lövöldözés miatt!  )



nm :!:


----------



## WinCE (2004 Június 9)

Pff.  

olvasgattam Sidekick sorait, no meg a tanácsokat, amit kapott...
hááát...!

Azért az ember többet várna egy közösségtől!
Vagy a magyar ember elvből vagy dacból(?), esetleg csupán mentalitásából fakadóan ilyen?

Akkor én tisztelettel megtagadnám magam a magyarságomtól és innentől kezdve nem csodálkozom többé történelmünkön, illetve az élettől folyton -sorozatosan- kapott jobb és balegyenesek okán! :evil:


----------



## Jupi (2004 Június 17)

*Letelepedéssel kapcsolatos interjú*

Sziasztok! Szia Melitta!

Valamikor régebben említetted, hogy esetleg sikerül meginterjúvolni egy a letelepedés témájában jártas szakértöt. Áll még ez? Mert engem továbbra is érdekelne, söt kérdésim is volnának hozzá. Nagyon köszi a fáradozásod ezügyben.

üdv


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 17)

Igy igaz, a jovohet,de 2 heten belul az tuti. :wink:


----------



## Jupi (2004 Június 18)

köszi, várom.. gondolom, nem vagyok egyedül ezzel


----------



## galfi3 (2004 Augusztus 26)

*a forumban irók...*

aszta na ez nem semmi...
Aszt hiszem akkor én itt tévedtem. Aszt hittem,hogy ott kint kanadában egy jo kis társaság van aki ugy jol el van magával és szeretettel várják a " Magyarok a Magyarokat " Na de be kell látnom tul sokan irtátk ugyanaszt. :?

Ez akkor most aszt jelenti,hogy semmiféle segitséget ne várjak töletek?
Aszt jelenti, ti Úgy gondoljátok, hogy a magyar nemzeti öntudat és a nemzeti összetartozás az egy felesleges szükségtelen rosz??
és ti úgy gondoljátok, hogy menjen mindenki amelre lát?
??

:cry: 

hát én azért csak bízok. Ha valaki nem segítene akkor sem ha meg van rá a lehetősége akkor az ne is olvassa el a következöket...

ha tudtok akkor segítsetek.
előszőr is azt irnám le, hogy miért is szeretnék kijutni kanadába.

Azért mert szeretnék egy stressz mentes életet
azért mert meguntam már,hogy bármennyit is dolgozom nincs látszata
azért mert unom már,hogy mindenki kihaszál ott ahol tud
azért mert eszt az elnyomottságot nem bírom már sokáig.

Ha visszanézek a szüleimre akkor ők is ledolgozták az életerejük igen jelentös részét és a látszata igen jelentéktelen.

Másrészt pedig tettem egy ősszehasonlítást egy ugyanolyankoru házaspárrol a külömbség csak annyi,hogy az egzik család kint és kanadában a másik meg az én szüleim.
hát az én szüleim meg vannak öregedve a kanadai párhoz képest.

Valamint azért szeretnék kimenni mert én még csak magyar állampolgár sem vagyok. Erdélyi vagyok. (Székelyudvarhely) és most töltöm a huszadik életévemet. Ami aszt jelenti ,hogy visznek a románok katonának. Na és én meg el akarom kerülni a végzetet.

Egy éve élek itt magyarországon de most még ott sem vagyok ahol voltam egy évvel ez elött, vagyis annakidején egy hátizsákkal érkeztem ki magyarhonba és egy szép kis albérletbe. Na most pedig ugy állok,hogy nincs pénzem nincs lakásom Például: ma este egy joindulatu ukrajnai magyar ad szálást nekem itt budapesten. A hátizsákom változatlanul megvan.

Viszont elmondhatom,hogy rendesen kihasználtak és jelenleg is eszt teszik de halgatnom kell. Mert én még csak magyar sem vagyok.

kérlek titeket ,hogy ha valaki tud valami minkalehetőséget akkor irjon
bármijen munka megfelel de a legjobb az valami kőfaragó,kőszobrász,Restaurátor munka lenne.

De viszont azt elmondhatom,hogy rengeteg jó referenciát szerezem az elmult egy évben mintpéldául europai unios kőfaragó verseny második helyezett (fertőrákos 2004) more info:
www.stoneinfo.hu/festival/_hun/indit.htm :wink: 

üdv mindenkinek és aszthiszem összetartást kellene kivánnom nektek. ( Távozz ármány)
Galfi dezső
tel 0036 06 70 559 40 66
Email [email protected]


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 26)

Szia
Nem is tudom hol tudnank segiteni? Van valami otleted?
Canadaba most nem konnyu kijutni vizum kell es repulojegy.
HA kint akarsz elni akkor bevandorolni lehet annak is megvannak a feltetelei.
Ez nem segitseg kerdese,hogy nem akarunk segiteni,egyszeruen hogy segitsunk ?
Se becsempeszni nem tudunk az orszagba.
Sir koveseknel probalkoztal?


----------



## Efike (2004 Augusztus 26)

> Azért mert szeretnék egy stressz mentes életet
> azért mert meguntam már,hogy bármennyit is dolgozom nincs látszata
> azért mert unom már,hogy mindenki kihaszál ott ahol tud
> azért mert eszt az elnyomottságot nem bírom már sokáig.


Nem akarlak elkeseríteni, de ezekkel a feltételekkel a világon sehol nem fogod jól érezni magad.
Amikor Izraelbe jöttem vagy 15 éve, egy marokkói pasas mondta:
Ebben az országban kell 10 % szakmai tudás és 90 % szerencse.
Igaza volt.
De ez igaz a világ bármely táján. 
Én azt javaslom, hogy legalábbis egyenlőre kezdd intézni a magyar állampolgárságot, az szerintem gyorsabb mint a kanadai kivándorlás. 
Efraim


----------



## Mulder (2004 December 2)

*magyarok*

Én anyaországi magyar vagyok-olvasom a hozzászólásokat.Én azt hittem,hogy a magyarok,ha itthon nem is,de legalább külföldön összetartanak.Úgy látszik, hogy az összeférhetetlenség, a segítőkészség hiánya a magyaroknál általános.


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 12)

*Re: magyarok*



Mulder írta:


> Én anyaországi magyar vagyok-olvasom a hozzászólásokat.Én azt hittem,hogy a magyarok,ha itthon nem is,de legalább külföldön összetartanak.Úgy látszik, hogy az összeférhetetlenség, a segítőkészség hiánya a magyaroknál általános.



Egyet aruljatok hol tudunk segiteni ?miben?
Nektek kell elmenni a canadai kovetsegre a papirokat beadni.
Nektek kell a repulojegyet megvenni.Vagy ilyen segitsegre gondoltal?
HA mar itt vagy es ugy kersz segitseget valamiben, segitsunk kitolteni egy papirt vagy referenciat adjunk rolad vagy egy kis plusz munkat keresel abban talan tudunk segiteni.
Milyen konnyen kimondjatok, az iteletet.
Mi osszetartunk eleg jol de hogy miben kene segiteni azt meg egyikotok sem irta le.


----------



## power (2005 Január 26)

Sziasztok!
Segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Júniusban utazunk ki(vízum stb rendben).
Torontóban vagy környékén szeretnénk lakást bérelni, szerintetek hol érdemes a keresést elkezdeni? A neten természetesen próbálkozom, de ott nem lehet tudni milyen a környék. Melyek azok a kisvárosok ahonnan még be lehet járni és mégsem olyan drágák?
Előre is köszi


----------



## Rezso (2005 Január 26)

Hello Power,

Toronto rohadt nagy. Nezd meg a www.ttc.ca oldalon a subway halozatot. Egyik vegetol a masikig masfel ora utazas. 

Tulajdonkeppen nincs olyan resze, ahol ne lakhatna feher ember, ez nem New York. 

Amig nincs munkahelyed, addig a legjobb, ha valahol a subway kornyeken keresel lakast, aztan ha lesz munkahelyed, majd a kozelebe kotozol. 

Ennek a hatranya: A belvaros szelen 700$-ert egy 50 nm-es kis lakast kapsz, mig a szomszedos kisvarosban ugyanennyiert 150 nm-eset. 

Az elonye: Ha felajanlanak egy allast barhol Toronto 40 km-es korzeteben, elfogadhatod. (es eleinte nem fogsz ajanlatokban duskalni, ha nem akartok welfare-n elni, akkor nem nagyon valogathatsz.) Mig ha mondjuk Markhamba koltozol, es Mississaugaban dobnak fel egy allast, akkor nem tudod elfogadni, mert tomegkozlekedessel ez teljesithetetlen. 


Persze ha rogton tudsz venni egy kocsit, akkor tokmindegy. 

A tomegkozlekedes ne ugy kepzeld el, mint Bp-n. 

Miert pont juniusban indultok?? Munkakereses szempontjabol Jul-Aug teljesen holtidoszak, meg a fu sem no. Marcius vagy Augusztus vege talan jobb. (persze ez azert attol is fugg, hogy milyen munkat kereset, de feltetelezem, hogy nem landscaping a cel)


----------



## power (2005 Január 27)

Köszi a jótanácsokat. Azért indulunk júniusban mert kell egy kis idő míg átállunk, nyelvgyakorlás stb. A gyerekeknek is kell iskolát keresni, meg egyeltalán az egész megváltozott helyzetet egy picit megszokni.
Lehelt hogy neked van igazad, és később is indulhatnánk. Lakásbérlés szempontjából van uborkaszezon?


----------



## Rezso (2005 Január 27)

Hat azt nem tudom. En ugy jottem ki, hogy egy ismeros ismerosenek az ismerose hazmesterkent dolgozik, es volt egy kiado lakas ez egyik hazban., amit latatlanban kibereltem. Igy aztan mar tudtam, hogy hol fogok lakni. 

Egyebkent ez az, amiben tudunk segiteni nektek is, ez ugyanis sem idonkbe, sem penzunkbe nem kerul.  Szoval ha mar tudod, hogy mikor jottok, akkor lakast keriteni egyszeru lesz. Legfeljebb csak 1 honapra bereled ki elsore, ha az a rogeszmed, hogy te akarsz magadnak keriteni lakast. 

Egyebkent meg minel hamarabb jottok, annal jobb. Angolul ne Mo-n tanulj.  Amig nem dolgozol, addig itt jarhatsz ingyen tanfolyamokra. A gyereknek iskolat talalni sem egy feleves program, es neki is jobb, ha minel elobb kikerul abbol a tetver porosz oktatasi rendszerbol. 

Penzt azt hozzatok sokat, szukseg lesz ra kezdesnek


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Nekem van 20 kiado lakasom. Nem szepek de kiado :shock:


----------



## power (2005 Január 27)

Csocsike!
Merre van az a 20 lakás? És milyen áron kell kiadnod őket? Mekkorák? Mi van bennük? Megköszönném ha többet írnál. 
Üdv Power


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Torontoban, az eglington dufferin kornyeken a Harvie ave 524-526 egy es ket haloszobas, regi lakasok. Festve takaritva kiadi 700- 800$ Telephon es cabel kivetelevel minden fizetve. Parkolo van :shock:


----------



## donna (2005 Január 27)

power írta:


> Köszi a jótanácsokat. Azért indulunk júniusban mert kell egy kis idő míg átállunk, nyelvgyakorlás stb. A gyerekeknek is kell iskolát keresni, meg egyeltalán az egész megváltozott helyzetet egy picit megszokni.
> Lehelt hogy neked van igazad, és később is indulhatnánk. Lakásbérlés szempontjából van uborkaszezon?



Nem akarok túl sokat okoskodni, mivel még mi sem vagyunk Kanadában, de néhány problémát, ami itt is, ott is jelentkezik, és olyan problémát, amire nekem is felhívták mások a figyelmemet, szóba hoznék. 
- lakásbárlésnél esetleg ajánlás kell, vagy garancia, mert ha nincs "múltad", kevésbé bíznak benned
- ha részletre akarsz vásárolni (pl. kocsit), nem lesz "credit past"-od, és ezen még egy jó állással se feltétlenül könnyű átlendülni
- mielőtt elhagyod az országot érdemes a biztosítótól kérni egy igazolást arról, hogy x éve balsetmentes vagy, av biztosítók egy részwe elfogadja, és spórolhatsz a gk biztosításon, ami komoly pénz (mi két kocsira közel 2000 dollárt fizetünk egy évben a legolcsóbb helyek egyikén). Kanadában mennyi egy jó biztosítás?
- ha bevándorolsz, és már valahogy beszélitek a nyelvet, nem biztos, hogy Toronto a legjobb hely, ahol a legkönnyebb elstartolni - bár tudom, hogy itt azért néhány embernek ez jól sikerült.

Melitta, bocs, májusban nem vettem észre, hogy szólítottál, de azért valamelyik bevándorló megmondhatta volna helyettem, hogy DE, a bevándorló is vízumot kap! Landed immigrant visa a neve, és ebből csak akkor lesz letelepedés, mikor belépsz az országba, és megigényled a PR kártyát. És BP-n nem lehet kérni, csak Bécsben.
Én a munkavállalói vagy túrista vízum dolgokról keveset tudok, állítólag nem olyan nagy inkvizíció, mint az USA, de jobb lenne, ha erről más írna.


----------



## donna (2005 Január 27)

Továbbá kicsit sajnálom, hogy nem voltam itt az elején... Sidekickkel mi van? Segítség nem kell, el is tűnt? 
Kérdem én, hogyan legyen így összetartó magyar közösség? 
Ha csak a bajban kell neki is a társaság? 

Sidekick, mi is jól megvagyunk a magyarok nélkül, bár nekem itt van magyar barátnőm, természetesen az ember társas lény, de nem annyira a nemzetiségünk miatt vagyunk barátok, bár ez hozott minket össze. 

Namármost az elvárások:
- korrepetálás a gyereknek (az iskola, ahová jár, nem oldja meg???) ja, a matekhoz tudok ajánlani egy internetes oldalt, ami tényleg jó 1-sőtől talán 8-dikig... - www.aaamath.com
- segítség a beilleszkedéshez - ezt viszont a kanadai kormány produkálja civil szervezetekkel karöltve. Torontóról nem tudok sokat, de csak Calgaryban, ahová nem is olyan sok bevándorló érkezik évente, legalább hat civil szervezet van, aki teljes skálán segít. Lakást keresni, képzést biztosít több területen, segít munkahelykeresésben, megírja a resumédat, sőt, emigráns nőknek első állást is biztosít, referenciát ad. Személyes tanácsadó van a folyamathoz, továbbá önkéntes "mentorok".
Akiknek írtam, mind gyorsan és lelkesen válaszoltak.
Csak meg kell keresni ezeket a forrásokat (internet! kulcsszó toronto+immigrant+help+association - de) a http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/newcomer/menu-help.html
oldalon is találsz egy csomó hasznos linket.

Ja, abban már többször, több helyen megállapodtunk, hogy a magyar 90%-a külföldön semmivel se jobb, mint az otthon élők 90%-a.
Az a 10 meg, aki idealistább, és segítőkészebb, megégette magát elégszer ahhoz, hogy tanuljon belőle. Mert a frissen bejövők 90%-a se jobb.... 
Ugye érted a matematikát mögötte?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

En mar komoly matematikus lettem


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 27)

Aha. 1 + 1 = 0 maradt az 1 :!:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Az nem ugy van 700$ lakber /ho +700$ lakber / ho= 5x 700$ + court cost :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 27)

csocsike írta:


> Az nem ugy van 700$ lakber /ho +700$ lakber / ho= 5x 700$ + court cost :shock:


Értem
Január 01+700 = 701
Február 02+700 = 702
.
.
.
December 12+700=712
Na most az nem világos, hogy téli hónapokban a hó magasságát méterben vagy centiméterben adod hozzá a lakbérhez.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Mi literbe szamoljuk, 10cm/ meter a negyzeten = 5 liter :shock:


----------



## donna (2005 Január 27)

Csöcsike, nekem frissen bevándorlók olyanokat írtak Torontóból, hogy nagyon nehéz kiadó lakást találni, és ami van, az is 1000 dollár körül (3 fős családnak) - nem frekventált helyen. Ezek szerint ez sem igaz :? .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

donna írta:


> Csöcsike, nekem frissen bevándorlók olyanokat írtak Torontóból, hogy nagyon nehéz kiadó lakást találni, és ami van, az is 1000 dollár körül (3 fős családnak) - nem frekventált helyen. Ezek szerint ez sem igaz :? .




Reszben igaz. Ha az europai mercevel nezzuk az igenyeket, akkor bizony lejebb kell adni, vagy melyebben kell a zsebbe nyulni. Nekem voltak magyar lakoim de mind kirugdostam oket. Nem fizettek , csak a baj volt veluk. Nalunk egy kethaloszobas 800$ Es en dontom el ki koltozik. Tehat ha kell tudok lakast adni. Nem olyan rosz, en is itt lakom, de mindenki olyan almokkal erkezik amit enyiert nem tudnak kielegiteni :shock:


----------



## Rezso (2005 Január 27)

Lakas nem nehez berelni. Ha a potencialis berbeado hulyesegeket akar, akkor ott lehet hagyni a francba, aztan majd gondolkodik az ures lakasaban. 

Mint mar irtam itt a belvarosban 700$ korul csak kis lakast lehet berelni. Ismerosomek 1000$-ert a varoson kivul akkora lakast bereltek, hogy a furdoszobajuk nagyobb, mint a mi egesz lakasunk. Csakhogy tobb, mint fel evig munkanelkul voltak, mert a kornyeken semmi sem volt, amit a belvarosban feldobtak nekik, az meg nekik tul messze volt. 

Credit history: Eleinte sokat vakartam a fejem miatta. 
Bementem a bankba Visa kartyat igenyelni. Elutasitottak, mondvan, hogy nincs credit history-m. Kerdeztem, hogy hogyan lehet ilyenem. Azt valaszoltak, hogy eloszor kell, hogy legyen Visa kartyam. Na itt en elakadtam.. 
Aztan hosszas [email protected] utan kideritettem, hogy a "secured Visa" a varazsszo. Ha ilyet akar nyitni az ember, akkor azt szo nelkul megteszik. X dollart letetbe kell helyezni a bankban, a Visa kartyajaval ebbol a penzbol kolt az ember, majd honap vegen ezt potolja vissza a megadott limitre. Igy 6 honap mulva mar lesz credit history-ja., es kezdhet eladosodni. 

Azt, hogy hol konnyebb munkat talalni es letelepedni, azt elore nem lehet kiszamolni. Lehet, hogy egy varosban csak 2 olyan allast irdetnek meg, ami szamodra szoba johet, viszont erre csak 3-an jelentkeznek. Mig pl. Torontoban 100 ilyen allashirdetest talalsz, viszont erre 1000 jelentkezo van. En megneztem, hogy a nagyobb varosokban hany komolyabb IT rendszerintegrator ceg van, akik potencialis munkahelyet jelentettek szamomra. Torontoban vagy 5x annyi volt, mint Vancouverben, ami aranytalanul magasabb igyeny mutat, szoval idejottem. Gondolom, mas iparagban is lehet hasonlo osszehasonlitast vegezni.


----------



## power (2005 Január 27)

Csocsike!
Egy kicsit megnyugodtam, akkor még sem olyan borzasztó ez a lakásbérlés ügy. Köszi a segítséget, valószínüleg ígénybe is fogjuk venni.
Üdv power


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Szoljal idoben :wink:


----------



## donna (2005 Január 27)

csocsike írta:


> Nekem voltak magyar lakoim de mind kirugdostam oket. Nem fizettek , csak a baj volt veluk. Nalunk egy kethaloszobas 800$ Es en dontom el ki koltozik. Tehat ha kell tudok lakast adni. Nem olyan rosz, en is itt lakom, de mindenki olyan almokkal erkezik amit enyiert nem tudnak kielegiteni :shock:



Ezt az "európai igényeket" nem értem. 
Ami Magyarországon marad - a panel és hasonlók - az jobb?? 

Egyébként értem, mit akarsz a magyarokról mondani. Épp eszembe jutott, hogy az elmúlt 3 év alatt férjen kívül 3 magyar bukkant fel a cégnél. 
Kettő három hónapra jött, kisegítőnek. 
Egyik úgy ment el, hogy utolsó éjjel részegen összetörte a szállodai szoba berendezését (amit a cég fizetett neki), a társa a céges autót törte össze, és nem jelentette - pedig olyan a biztosítás, hogy egy fillérébe se került volna - csak az aláírásába, amit Mo-ról nehezebb beszerezni.
A harmadik tartósabban jött, de nem kötött eü biztosítást (több, mint heti 1000 dolcsi fizuból havi 150 dollárért már nagyon jó biztosítást kapott volna!), ennek ellenére síelt, és combnyaktörést szenvedett.
Ő úgy ment el, hogy a kolléga szerint, akit kontaknak megadott a kórházban, itthagyott egy harmincezer dolláros számlát - és most őt abajgatják miatta. Még jó, hogy kezességet nem vállalt!
Ráadásul az illetőt engedték túlórázni és ki is fizeték neki - ami itt nem szokás - hogy ki bírja fizetni a számlát. 
Mondtam a férjemnek, még jó, hogy ő volt az első magyar a cégnél, és nem a többiek alapján ítéltettek itt meg a magyarok.
Persze mi azért jöttünk el, mert ezt a nagyon magyar mentalitást nem bírtuk. Otthon. Itt se. 
Férj nemzetközi részlegen van, a világ sok országából vannak itt emberek. Se egyiptomi, se török, se orosz, se cseh, se lengyel... senki SENKI nem hagyott maga után rossz szájízt még itt - csak az a három magyar. És akkor arról ne is beszéljek, hogy a külföldről bedolgozók közül a koordinátornak a magyarokkal van messze a legtöbb baja. A Mo-n élő magyarokkal. :cry: 
Na, büszkék legyünk, hogy mi is azok vagyunk? :12: 

Tévedés ne legyen, én büszke vagyok a magyarságomra. Különben miért szomorítana el mélységesen, hogy milyen megítélést hagynak itt maguk után azok az emberek. Olyanokban, akiknek ez az egyetlen élményük magyart ismerni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 27)

Othonrol akik mostanaban jottek, az amerikai almot kergettek, a gyonyoru csilivili lakasokat sportkocsikat stb. Amit a teveben lattak. En ennek az elvarasnak nem tudok enyiert megfelelni. Ezek a legolcsobb lakasok torontoban, tehat a minosege sem olyan mint amit a filmekben talalnak. Enyi. Szerintem indulasnak megfelel, nincs rosz helyen, 30 napos elorejelzessel el lehet koltozni akarmikor.


----------



## Rezso (2005 Január 28)

valamit en sem ertek. Kb. 2 ev a kivandorlasi procedura. Ennek ellenere emberek ugy jonnek ide, mintha tegnap tudtak volna meg, hogy utazni kell. Felkeszuletlenul, nyevtudas es a korulmenyek legcsekelyebb ismerete nelkul. 

Es meg mindig el az "amerikai nagybacsi" kep az emberekben, a rendszervaltas utan 15 evvel. 

Donna:
Sajna nem nagyon van mire buszkenek lenni. Az, hogy Mo- szulettem, az egy hihetetlenul kellemetlen baleset, amit valoszinuleg sosem fogok tudni kiheverni. 
Azok, akik miatt buszke lehetne az ember Mo-ra, azok meg mind egy szalig kulfoldre huztak amint lehetett, es ott valtak hiresse. Meg a "legnagyobb magyar" Kossuth is otthagyta az a foskupacot a francba.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 28)

Igen jólesik ezt olvasni-"foskupac"-.
Köszi :cry:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 28)

Nahát Rezső !
ahogy én elnézem a magyar történelmet - iaz nem ismerem, mert én nem magyar vagyok, hanem zsidó - de Kossuth Lajos nem otthagyta a sokupacot, hanem sietősen távozott, mert nem akarta, hogy vagy az orosz cár, vagy Hainau akassza kötélre száradni a nagy szónoklatokban kiizzadt testét. Úgy tűnik, hogy nem tett mást, mint engedelmesen követte II.Rákóczi Ferenc nyomdokait, aki hasonló ügyben kényszerült haláláig tartó külföldön tartózkodásra. Aztán volt még néhány magyar - akit manapság felemlegetnek - ők meg vagy a vallási hovatartozásuk, vagy később a családi milliő miatt távoztak. No minkás-paraszt származású nem lehetett mindenki. Visszatérve Kossuthra és Rákóczira, ők nagyon meg akartak szabadulni az Osztrák-Magyar Monarchiától, ami tkp. nem volt más mint a mai Európai Unió kicsiben. A mai magyar honlapokon azt olvasom, hogy a magyarság természetes államformája a királyság volt - no nem mindegyiken :lol: - és azt kellene visszaállítani. Mindezt összevetve Rákóczi és Kossuth közönséges bűnözők voltak, akik lázítottak a magyar nép számára kívánatos és uralkodó társadalmi rendszer ellen. :lol: No akkor, hogy is van ez ?


----------



## power (2005 Január 28)

Kedves Rezsőke!
Ne általánosíts. Nekünk a procedúra 5 hónap volt, a tavaly olyan is volt hogy 3 hónap alatt adták meg a papírokat, nem egy családnak. Nyelvtudás nélkül azért nem tud senki elindulni, mert újabban be sem veszik a papírokat ha nincs meg az IELTS-es vizsgád. A pontok nyelvvizsga nélkül nemigen jönnek össze. Szerintem a körülményeket te is kint ismerted meg, innen legfeljebb érdeklődni lehet.
Nem álmokat kergetünk, és főleg nem mástól várjuk hogy bármit is tegyen a mi álmaink megvalósulásáért, de igenis jól esik ha az ember a fórumon tisztázni tud ilyen dolgokat mint a lakás. 
Ezért hálás köszönet a jótanácsokért és Csocsikének a felajánlott lehetőségért.
Üdv power


----------



## power (2005 Január 28)

Bocsi a Rezsőkéért az előző hozzászólásban ! Csocsike használja a kicsinyítőképzőt és nem voltam elég figyelmes.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 28)

Semmi baj powerke, ez zárt osztály :lol:


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 28)

Azért tisztul ez a ,,foskupac''-ami csak mellesleg, milliók hazája -mikor a belőle származó ganaj máshol ülepedik le-természetesen tisztelet a kivételnek :wink: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

power írta:


> Bocsi a Rezsőkéért az előző hozzászólásban ! Csocsike használja a kicsinyítőképzőt és nem voltam elég figyelmes.





Mit csinalok en? Letagadom :shock: Tanu van ra? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Laci írta:


> Azért tisztul ez a ,,foskupac''-ami csak mellesleg, milliók hazája -mikor a belőle származó ganaj máshol ülepedik le-természetesen tisztelet a kivételnek :wink: .




Most merges vagy? :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 28)

Dehogy vagyok  ! Minden szaron nem mérgelődök.Annyit nem ér meg.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 28)

Te Csöcsi ! Ez a szalántai már megint kötözködik itten :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 28)

csocsike írta:


> power írta:
> 
> 
> > Bocsi a Rezsőkéért az előző hozzászólásban ! Csocsike használja a kicsinyítőképzőt és nem voltam elég figyelmes.
> ...


Aztatat magyrázza, hogy kicsinyeket képzel, képezel, képezkedel. Mekkorát kellene ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Aha, en aszittem mindenki ugy kezdi :shock:


----------



## Rezso (2005 Január 28)

Bocsanatot kerek attol, akit megbantottam. Azt hittem, tudjatok...

Ne tevesszuk ossze a mennyiseget a minoseggel. Attol, hogy valahol sokan elnek, meg nem jelenti azt, hogy az egy kicsit is jo hely. 
Egyebkent sajna egyre romlik, nem ugy tunik, hogy tisztulna. (surusodik??) :shock: 

Efike: egy szoval sem mondtam, hogy Kossuth/Teller/Csocsike/Rezso/Power onkent hagyta el az orszagot. Mind sulyos kulso vagy belso kenyszer hatasara dontottek igy. Ennek a kenyszernek a meglete (okatol fuggetlenul) teszi foskupacca az egeszet. 

Power: Nem rolad szolt a dolog. Te itt vagy es erdeklodsz, vagyis nem tartozol azok koze, akiknek a leghalvanyabb gozuk sincs arrol, hogy mi var rajuk. Abban a jelensegben, amit en emlegettem, a Kanadai bevandorlasi hivatal a ludas reszben, mert ugy tunteti fel, mintha tart karokkal varnak a kvalifikalt munkaerot. Igy aztan emberek ugy jonnek ki , minhta tart karokkal varnak oket. Es akkor ugye az ember maskepp csomagol ha varjak, mintha idegenbe menne...

Hmmmm... a 6 honap eleg meglepo, bar azt hiszem, van ra magyarazat. Azok, akik fel tudjak/akarjak emelni a segguket, azok eddig bevandorlo vizumert folyamodtak. Most meg nagy reszuk egyszeruen felul az elso repulore, es 10e Ft-ert elhuz Angliaba/Irorszagba. (egyebkent nekem is az volt a backup plan. Tavaly marciusban erkeztem, es ha ket honap alatt nem talaltam volna munkat, akkor majus 1.-en mar Londonban(GB) ittam volna a cider-t. )


----------



## power (2005 Március 4)

Sziasztok!
Szerintetek működik a privát üzenet küldés?
Már kettőt is küldtem, választ egyet se kaptam és az üzeneteim között sincs egyetlen egy elküldött sem. Biztos én vagyok béna, segítség!


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 4)

Szia power,
kitűnően működik. A privát üzenetnek viszont címet kell adni, anélkül nem megy el. :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 4)

En nem kaptam lehet hogy nem nekem irtal? :cry:


----------



## power (2005 Március 4)

Köszi, tényleg az volt a baj, hogy nem adtam címet.
Üdv


----------



## donna (2005 Március 30)

Világosítsatok már fel, mi az a foskupac? 
Muszáj egymást minősíteni? Van akinek otthon jobb, van akinek itt jobb. Nekünk itt jobb, ezért néhányan hajlamosan kevésbé érteni azokat, akik az otthoni körülmények mellett teszik le a voksukat. 
Muszáj megérteni, hogy ez itt a nehezebb út, amihez nem mindenkinek van kedve, bátorsága, lehetősége. Ettől még mi nem vagyunk jobbak senkinél, én legfeljebb azt mondanám, inkább szerencsésebbek.
Arról meg, hogy Mo-n a tehetség útjában áll a korrupció, régi örökség. 
Namost, ha valaki megnézi a statisztikákat, hogy a bevándorlók 90%-a Ontario (Toronto, London, Ottawa), és Biritish Columbia (Vancouver) tartományokban landol, és mégis odamegy, ne csodálkozzon, ha nehezebben kap munkát.
Nekem személy szerint égnek szokott állni a hajam, mikor valaki a klímával jön. Az első két évben alapozni kell, és a klíma az utolsó szempont! Majd lesz jó klíma, ha már van előéleted.
Egyébként Rezső nincs igazad, hogy azt hirdetik, könnyű dolgod lesz vagy tárt karokkal várnak. Sokszor, sok helyen megjegyzik, hogy a beilleszkedés nem könnyű, hogy a munkavállalás nem könnyű, de vannak az ingyenes programok, amivel a bevándorlókat segítik. 
Valakinek van konkrét tapasztalata azzal kapcsolatosan, hogy a munkakereséssel kapcsolatos segítségnyújtás hogy működik?
Aki meg azt képzeli, hogy bármely újrakezdés könnyű, azt még nem csinálta+borzasztó naiv. 
Kicsit is áskálni kezdesz a neten (fórumok és ilyesmik) azonal belebotlasz a problémába, hogy a kontinensen kívüli végzettséget nem sokba nézik, és ez alól még GB vagy Au se egészen kivételek. Node Magyarországon se várja fényes állás a timbuktui mérnököt, ugye?
De mivel a problémát már Kanada is felismerte, dolgoznak a megfelelő programon. Ami marha jó még ebben a rendszerben, hogy a problémákat felismerik, és mivel a szőnyeg alá seprés sokszor sokkal nehezebb lenne (valóban szabad sajtó + állampolgárok valós ráhatása a döntéshozókra :arrow: egészségesebb politikai kultúra), mint a megoldás, ezért lehetőség szerint megoldásra törekednek.
Bár az utóbbi három évben azok közül, akiknek a sorsát szerencsém volt nyomon követni, úgy láttam, hogy aki beszélte a nyelvet, és akart dolgozni, az jobbára hamar vissza is talált az eredeti hivatásához. Persze, újrakezdeni nem egyszerű, de soxor talán a hozzáállás is hibás, nem? És az okos embereket hamar kiemelik, elkezdenek felfelé mászni a létrán. Ez odahaza... hm. Kivételes dolognak számít, hacsak nincsenek jó összeköttetéseid. Vagy egy bizonyos egyéniséged. Vagy marha nagy mázlid. Vagy mindhárom... És ha Rezső haragszik a rendszerre, főleg az itteni ismeretében, igaza van. De arról, hogy ez a rendszer rossz, nem Laci és a többiek tehetnek, akik otthon élnek, ugye? 

Szóval én úgy gondolom, hogy aki hozzánk hasonlóan most tervezi a konkrét áttelepülését Kanadába, ilyesmiken kell gondolkodnia: 
- hova érdemes menni (mi úgy láttuk, hogy nem Toronto vagy Vancouver a megfelelő célpontok), mert ott a legmagasabbak a munkanélküliségi mutatók (a ritkán lakott északi területeken kívül, de ott kissé másképp müxik ez a dolog), és az árak (egy frissbevándorló általában véges forrásokkal rendelkezik).
- ha diplomával akarok érvényesülni, bizony el kell gondolkodni a kanadai papír megszerzésén. Én is a felsőoktatási intézmények honlapjait nézem. Ez valóban idő-pénz-energiabefektetés, de része az újrakezdésnek. És mindenféle siránkozások ellenére - megfinanszírozható! Az itteni jövedelmekhez képest, munka mellett, rugalmas egyetemi hozzáállással - nem olyan borzasztó nehéz, csak annak, aki nem akarja. Ez is akarás kérdése.
Tudod, amikor itt élők szidják ezt az országot, én mindig arra gondolok, el kéne költözniük néhány évre (ennyi azért kell, hogy kiismerjenek egy rendszert) egy posztkommunista országba, és akkor megértenék, milyen marha jó dolguk van itt. Mert itt is vannak problémák, de ezek a problémák ott ugyanúgy megvannak, csak mégúgyabbul, és még van melléjük egy rakás másik. Írd és mondd, nincs tökéletes rendszer, csak jobb meg rosszabb. Ez itt az egyik legjobban működő rendszer. A jó működésben benne van az is, hogy munkából élsz. Márpedig a munka elsősorban akarás kérdése. Benne van az is, hogy az emberek nagy többsége betartja a törvényeket. Az emberek többsége csak elvi szinten és hallomásból ismeri a korrupciót. 
Továbbá legyen A, B, C terv... 
Amit én nagyon szeretek itt, hogy van jövőképem. Látom, merre vezet az utunk 1-2-5-10 éves távlatban, és azt is, hogy a gyerekeinknek tényleg jobb lesz. De tudjátok mit, már nekünk is régen az!

Épp ma olvastam egy cikket arról, az elmúlt 15 évvel ezelőtti állapotokhoz képest közel 30 tényező vizsgálata alapján a mai 15-18 évesek lényegesen normálisabb életet élnek, mint szüleik generációja. 
A tizennyolc év alatti szülések száma a felére csökkent, az alkoholfogyasztás közel felére csökkent, és ez érvényes a drogokra is. A "bulliing" és "harrassment" (csúfolódás és beavatási szertartásnak csúfolt egymás gyötrése) erősen visszaszorult, hála az intenzív megelőző és felvilágosító programnak. A mai tinédzserek céltudatosabbak és nyitottabbak. 
???
Magyarországon mi történt a tinédzserkorúakkal az elmúlt tizenöt évben? A miénk amolyan aranykor volt a nyolcvanas évek végén ahhoz képest, ami most van, nem?

Nem tudom, abban mi az igazság, hogy sokan teljesen "zölden" vágnak neki. Az biztos, hogy én évek óta gyűjtöm az információkat a legváltozatosabb forrásokból, és én is hetente több levelet kapok itt is meg máshonnan is ebben a témakörben más "gyűjtögetőktől". Ugyanis az információ ingyen van, könnyen elérhető - és megfizethetetlen értékű.


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 30)

Laci írta:


> Azért tisztul ez a ,,foskupac''-ami csak mellesleg, milliók hazája -mikor a belőle származó ganaj máshol ülepedik le-természetesen tisztelet a kivételnek :wink: .


Kepzeld el mi lenne ha az Efi meg a Csocsi, Kiscseripuszta -Also belvarosaban ulepedett volna le. :shock:


----------



## donna (2005 Március 30)

Laci írta:


> Azért tisztul ez a ,,foskupac''-ami csak mellesleg, milliók hazája -mikor a belőle származó ganaj máshol ülepedik le-természetesen tisztelet a kivételnek :wink: .



Érdekes ez a tisztulás. Szerintem nem egészen az alja tisztul, hanem a teteje párolog el. Az alja ugyanis, ami ülepszik, ide csak átmenetileg jön, mert azzal a mentalitással itt sose fogja megtalálni a számítását. Ilyenkor ezek hazamenek, szidják az itteni rendszert, és közben a szájuk összerándul, mert az a bizonyos szőlő olyan savanyú, mint a vackor. Szóval arányaiban tartósan (nem menekültként meg fekete munkára, ami néhány évig húzható, DE ideiglenes) a képzett és értelmes, alkotó ember jön több, és ezzel a salak aránya nő otthon.
Ebben nincs lenézés és lesajnálás, engem az a helyzet végtelenül elszomorít, és ha tudnám, mit tehetnék ellene, megtenném, de se az életemet tovább vesztegetni, se széllele szemben... nem voltam hajlandó tovább. Tíz év küszködés elég volt ahhoz, hogy a könyebb jövőt válasszuk az átmeneti nehézségek árán is.
Az pedig, hogy a jól képzett, tehetséges és értelmes emberek elrepülnek, szomorú. Magyarország sokat veszít vele, de ez meg a rendszer hibája, a politika hibája, és bizony több(, mint )száz éve így van. 
Nekem mindig két mondás szokott eszembe jutni:
"Senki se lehet próféta a saját hazájában" és "Messziről jött embernek mindig igaza van".
Ez a nemzet gyökereiben így gondolkodik.
Nem kommunisták, nem kisnapcsik felelnek érte. Ez egy régóta fennálló dolog, és nem is fog egyhamar elmúlni. 
Én se kedvelem az otthoni rendszert, de ezt indulatok és gyűlölködés nélkül teszem.
Pont.


----------



## Rezso (2005 Április 5)

Donna, azt imadom az irasaidban, hogy olyanok, mintha magamat hallanam, csak olyan higgadta, amilyen en csak szeretnek lenni. 

Nem az egyeneket minositettem. Az evszazadok alatt kialakult helyzetet, amin egy vagy nehany ember, esetleg egyetlen esemeny (megha jeles is, mint az Europahoz valo csatlakozas) nem tud megvaltoztatni.

Es bizony tudok olyanokat mutatni, akik azt hittek, hogy itt tart karokkal varjak oket. Egy regi cimboram (programozo) fel evvel elottem jott ki, csaladostol, ket gyerekkel. Amikor meg Mo-n beszelgettunk, tatott szajjal csodaltam a pozitiv hozzaallasat es optimizmusat. Hat veluk kb. az tortent, amitol en tartottam. Szegenyek mostanaban kezdik megunni a nelkulozest, es gyakorlatilag kenyszerpalyan vannak. A cimboram nem kap rendes munkat, mert nem beszel angolul es nincsen sem itteni, sem semmifele nemzetkozi vegzettsege. Igy rakodomunkas, funyiro meg ujsagkihordo, bagoert. Ezek kozben a munkak kozben tovabbra sem fog megtanulni angolul, nem lesz itteni kepzettsege es kamatoztathato tapasztalata. Szoval 22-es csapdaja. (Nekem volt backup plan, (Anglia), egy nyilt, ingyen valtoztathato repulejegy visszafele, es otthonhagytam a csaladot amig itt megprobaltam kicsit megkapaszkodni.)

Ok tenyleg azt hittek, hogy aki megkapja a vizumot es johet, arra nagyon nagy szukseg van, es nem kell majd kuzdeni a helyert. 

Egyebkent erdekesek a statisztikak: Jelenleg ugy 7 evbe telik, amig egy bevandorlo eleri az itt szuletettek eletszinvonalat. Aztan pedig elhagyja oket. Mert aki kepes volt a biztosat a bizonytalanert elhagyni es uj eletet tudott kezdeni, az nagyobb vitalitassal rendelkezik, mint az itt lakok atlaga. 

Szoval lehet huzni az igat, de legalabb hagynak, es van miert. 
Egyik legnagyobb erenyem a turelmetlenseg, ugyhogy megprobalom leroviditeni azt a het evet. Ennek erdekeben beiratkoztam a University of Toronto-ra.  Csak egy konnyu kis par honapos esti tanfolyamra bemelegitesnek, de azert rettentoen izgulok, mert a putri angoltudasommal igazi kihivas lesz megmeretzkedni.


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 5)

Rezso írta:


> Ennek erdekeben beiratkoztam a University of Toronto-ra.  Csak egy konnyu kis par honapos esti tanfolyamra bemelegitesnek, de azert rettentoen izgulok, mert a putri angoltudasommal igazi kihivas lesz megmeretzkedni.


Ra se rancs Rezso. Fog az menni mint az agyba pisiles. Mikor megerkeztunk Montrealba en is annyit tudtam angolul hogy "guten tag".
Sok eccakaba kerult mire elertem a "good day"-ig. Foleg mer Franciaul kellett eloszor megtanulni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 5)

pitti írta:


> Laci írta:
> 
> 
> > Azért tisztul ez a ,,foskupac''-ami csak mellesleg, milliók hazája -mikor a belőle származó ganaj máshol ülepedik le-természetesen tisztelet a kivételnek :wink: .
> ...






:,,:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 5)

Gratulalok Rezso akiben ennyi ambicio van az a 7 evet felezi vagy harmadolni fogja.
Mikor mi jottunk egy kukkot nem beszeltunk angolul,volt is vele nagy bajunk. Vert izzadtunk sokszor. Ma azert ennyivel konnyebb mert mar jol beszeltek angolul mire elkezditek az itteni eletet.
Szivbol kivanom sikert sikerre halmozzal!


----------



## Pufi (2005 Április 6)

*dd*

*Ez a nemzet gyökereiben így gondolkodik. 
*

Ez kurva jó! Semmi értelme de jó. Nahát hogy nekem a fejemmel kell mindezt elkövetnem miközben itt van ez a nemzet aki akár a gyökereivel is képes erre. Gyönyörü képzavar.

Ennél szebbet csak Pápánk PÁ-ja közben olvastam. Aszongya:

A Pápa tragikus helyzete stabilizálódik... na ugye!

Elhalasztják a Pápa temetését... no fene még kint marad az udvaron?

Az Úr már várja a Pápát... na ná, én se tennék másként...

és a gyerekekre Pesten vagy otthon BÉBICSÖSZ vigyáz. Ezt szeretem a babysitter Pesten csösz, akkor itt a kukoricacsösz cornsitter, baresz :roll: :roll:


----------



## facsiga (2007 December 2)

Szevasztok!
Újj hozzászóló vagyok.
Én is a családommal együtt szeretnénk kimenni Vancouver-be. 5 éve dolgozom a Malévnél mint navigációs tiszt (Flight navigation officer,vagy Flight dispatcher).

Az elöbbi írásotok azt sugalja, hogy ne is próbálkozzam Vancouver felé venni az irányt. Akkor merre érdemes? 

Üdv: Andris


----------



## kal6 (2008 Március 4)

*Munka Kanadában*

Építőiparban (elsősorban) szeretnék dolgozni Kanadában, hogyan tovább?


----------



## WebDoki (2008 Május 21)

Sziasztok

Egy nemzetközi adatbázis létrehozásán dolgozunk. Feltérkepezzük a nyugati magyar orvosokat, hogy ezzel hasznos információt nyújthassunk a"z ideiglenesen vagy tartósan külföldön élö honfitársaknak. Ehhez lenne szükségünk a világban dolgozó-praktizáló minden magyar, vagy magyarul tudó orvos, fogorvos, terapeuta elérhetőségére. Név, szakirány, cím, telefonszám, fax, mail, honlap, kinek mi van. 
Ha tudsz ilyet, vagy esetleg magad is ilyen orvos vagy, kérlek, jelentkezz.
Minden - akár töredék - adat is jó, ami alapján megtalálhatunk újabb személyeket.
Az adatokat a [email protected] vagy a [email protected] címre lehet küldeni.

Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket


----------



## labilis (2009 Január 28)

*(SEGÉD)MUNKÁT és JÓ TÁRSASÁGOT KERESEK!!!!*

Több oka is van hogy regisztráltam az oldalon.Első: munkát keresek azért Kanadában, mert egy kint lévő ismerősöm úgy tudja Kanadát nem érinti olyan nagy mértékben a gazdasági válság.Másrészt az északi országnak GAZDASÁGÉRT FELELŐS MINISZTERE van.Ezzel szemben Magyarországon nem akar senki semmiért felelősséget vállalni.Azt hiszem ezzel majdnem mindent elmondtam.A téma nyitóüzenetében olvastam a segítségnyújtásról tehát segítséget szeretnék kérni mint sokan mások.Műszaki-, Kereskedelmi végzettséggel, PC-gyakorlattal,jogosítvánnyal,Mezőgazdasági gyakorlattal rendelkezem.A társadalmi széthúzásról én is tudnék mesélni,de fölösleges. Azokat az embereket kell megtalálni ,akik partnerek egy mindenkori összetartást megalapozó,építő és fenntartó közösség létrehozásában.Az eredeti témánál maradva, (segéd)munkát keresek a legkisebb segítség is segítség.Ezen az oldalon hol tudok meló után nézni?? Cserébe én is keresek nektek munkát Magyarországon.Nem sűrűn vagyok internet közelben.


----------



## andika1st (2010 Január 24)

Sziasztok!
A segítségeteket kérném, torontoi magyar munaközvetítőket keresek.
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## emcee (2010 Február 1)

Sziasztok,
ismertek ceremóniamestert (kanadai is lehet) aki esküvőn dolgozik (esetleg esküvőszervezőt) és a tapasztalatait (szokások, munkavégzés, árak, stb) meg tudná velem osztani? Köszönöm.


----------



## ixam (2010 Február 26)

* Hogyan tudnánk segíteni egymásnak?

Ez jó kérdés. Én mostanában találtam egy internetes tv-t amin minden témában a világ legjobbjai tanítanak. Azt hiszem, hogy igaz az a mondás, hogy aki tanul az hülye, aki meg nem az az is marad!
*


----------



## bhz23 (2010 Április 7)

SZIASZTOK
Örülök,hogy ratalaltam erre a forumra,es remelem nem gond hogy ide irom be a kerdesemet.
Szoval ferjem kanadai allampolgar erdelyi szarmazasu,es januar 2010 ota összehazasodtunk,es most keszülünk leadni a papirokat.Kb 2008 januarjatol ismerjük egymast egy internetes chat szoban keresztül,ahol erdelyi fiatalok csevegtek es ö is bekapcsolodott.2009 nyaran hazajött,hogy a sok msn utan vegre elöbe is talalkozzunk,es szerelem lett elsö latasra,akkor itthon volt masfel honapot,majd visszament es sokat telefonaltunk stb,majd novemberben ujra hazajött,hogy eljegyezzük egymast es kerjünk nekem turista vizumot,amit sajnos visszautasitottak,ekkor döntöttünk ugy,hogy összehazasodunk,mert mindenkepp együtt akarunk lenni,es meg is volt a polgari most januarban.Vannak a nyar ota fotoink stb.Ö visszament januarba .Most az a kerdes foglalkoztat bennünket,hogy vane esely arra ,hogy ne adjak meg a vizumot.Lehete hogy belekötnek a tul rövid udvarlasi idöt es erdekhazassagnak minösitik????
Kerlek ha valaki tud ilyesmiröl valamit,netan konkret törvenyröl,esetleg van ismeretsegi köreben hasonlo helyzetben volt par akkor irja meg nekem.Tehat en Romaniai allampolgar es ö kanadai.
Elöre is koszonom.


----------



## zozo21 (2010 Augusztus 28)

sziasztok bocsi a zaklatásért!

csak segítséget szeretnék kérni! 

a "Skilled workers and professionals: Self-assessment test"-ben meg lett bőven a 65 pontom. Lehet nem sokat számít ,de más lehetőséget nem ismerek. töb mint 1 év vendéglátós tapasztalatom van, 2 - 2 éves technikusim, egy ecdl selectem, és most akarnék egy jól beszélő beszéd partnert keresni akivel az angolt begyakorolhatnám, egész jól megy de pár szó hiányos.

Azt szeretném kérdezni hogy most mi a további lépés? eljutottam egy oldalra ahol pdf-eket kel letöltögetni és kitölteni.

"1. Obtain and print the correct application package" itt 
* Provincial Nominee; and
* Quebec Skilled Workers.
aztán ezt ajánlja fel. vki tudna segíteni a további lépésekben hogyan tovább? valaki aki már ezt végig csinálta az iratokkal ilyesmikkel?

segítségeteket előre is köszönöm

email:[email protected]


----------



## L-né (2010 November 13)

Sziasztok, viszonylag új vagyok. "Hogyan tudnánk segíteni egymásnak?"
Nekem máris nagy segítség, hogy a tapasztalataitokat megosztjátok ezen az oldalon. Érdekesek a történetek, elgondolkodtatóak az egyedi esetek. 
Mi is szeretnénk "szerencsét próbálni" a tengerentúlon, a mi helyzetünk azonban azért is bonyolult, mert családostul mennénk. Gyermekeinknek jobb életet, egzisztenciát, biztonságot remélve. Diplomás (tanítói és jogászi) végzettséggel itthon is nehéz boldogulni, de azt látom, hogy a dolgozni akarást külföldön jobban megbecsülik. 
Ezért kérem segítségeteket, korrekt, megbízható emberek vagyunk, bármilyen tisztességes munka érdekel.
Aki tud, segítsen legyenszíves, köszönettel: L-né


----------



## Remka (2010 November 16)

*fordítás*

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék én is segítséget kérni. Olyan fórumtagot keresek, aki anyanyelvi szinten beszél angolul, és átnézne nekem egy 1-1,5 oldalnyi angol nyelvű szöveget (fordítást), és kijavítaná az esetleges hibákat. 
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
Remka


----------



## Szilvana85 (2010 November 29)

Sziasztok!
Bocs, ha zavartam! 
Keresnék valakit, aki SZÍVESEN segítene nekem.
2x fél oldalt kellene lefordítani magyarról angolra, egyszerű szöveg, de ami másnak 10 perc nekem sok-sok óra. Igazából ahhoz szükséges hogy kijussak külföldre. Lehet naiv vagyok, de bízom benne, hogy van itt 1-2 segítőkész ember!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## paramed75 (2011 December 20)

Sziasztok!
36 éves mentőápoló,ápoló vagyok,4 gyermekkel(3,5,7,13) és egy feleséggel.17 éves munkaviszonyom van a mentőknél.Most csinálom az OKJ-s ápolóit.Tudtok valamit, hogy a kórházi dolgozókat mennyire "becsülik meg",jobban- e mint itthon ?Tanulom a franciát.Angolom társalgási.tudtok valami biztatót? van esetleg köztetek nagycsaládos aki hasonló paraméterekkel ment, vándorolt ki Kanadába.Nagyon tetszik az ország és szeretnék biztos helyet és életet biztosítani a gyermekeimnek.És persze magunknak.


----------

